# Cheapest 18650 flashlight



## tadbik (Jun 26, 2019)

Seriously! I’ve definitely given away more flashlights than I currently own. Colleagues seem to think I’m given lights for free. NOT! Looking for the cheapest 18650 with internal charging and battery. But not rubbish that it stops working after a month! Preferably with holster. 

Specs. are less important as I’m giving it away. Beggars can’t be choosers!

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (Jun 26, 2019)

Thread moved to Budget Lights, and a few random off-topic posts removed.

OP, please specify a budget.

Thanks.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 26, 2019)

Wowtac A1S, affiliated with Thrunite.


----------



## tadbik (Jun 26, 2019)

Budget is between $30-$50 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (Jun 26, 2019)

$50, wow ... if it weren't for the built-in charging, you would have lots of choices.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 27, 2019)

I have liked Convoy lights for inexpensive reliability, for a long time.

He has two that I know of that are internally rechargeable. You might look at the Convoy BD01 and the BD02 lights. You'll have to get battery separately.

OTOH a convoy S2+ with a separate charger and battery can be had, and it will still be a inexpensive package.

You could get a S2+ for $15-20 a LiitoKala Lii-100 charger for about $8, and a battery for about $7.
Not quite as convenient as in-light charging, but...


----------



## AVService (Jun 27, 2019)

Poppy said:


> I have liked Convoy lights for inexpensive reliability, for a long time.
> 
> He has two that I know of that are internally rechargeable. You might look at the Convoy BD01 and the BD02 lights. You'll have to get battery separately.
> 
> ...


Same advice here,I love the S2+ and it really makes no allowances for being inexpensive at all!

The built-in charging sends the price of most other options through the roof here so.......

Armytek has the Wizard Right Angle/Headlamps on sale right now and they would be tough to beat for the price I think and I am about to order a couple more myself I think while the getting is so good!


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 27, 2019)

S2 great flashlight, but $ 50 this is good money

it is hardly suitable, it is 3.95 dollars above the budget

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenix-UC30-2017-Cree-XP-L-HI-V3-LED-USB-Rechargeable-Flashlight-Torch-Battery/192291827995?epid=2210663607


----------



## tadbik (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 5, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> Wowtac A1S, affiliated with Thrunite.



Just looked at that. Looks like a really nice light for $20.00! Even has USB charging and comes with a battery! I may get one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PartyPete (Jul 5, 2019)

Thorfire C8s is about $17 alone, maybe about $25 bundled w/ battery & charger.


----------



## daveritchieaz (Jul 11, 2019)

fw3a is a really good 40 dollar 18650 light .... really good !!!


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 11, 2019)

daveritchieaz said:


> fw3a is a really good 40 dollar 18650 light .... really good !!!



+3...I own 3. 

At least 5 choices of led. Excellent driver. Tiny and light weight. Excellent modding platform. Muggle "safe" mode for mere mortals. Copper and other metals available.

- Almost 3000 lumen triple!
- TINY 18650 light


----------

